

90 errors in open-source projects - evgryz

There are actually 91 errors described in the article, but number 90 looks nicer in the title. The article is intended for C/C++ programmers, but developers working with other languages may also find it interesting.
The materials collected in this article will be useful for authors of articles, books and blogs. Examples of errors can be used to demonstrate advantages of different programming styles  for instance, why you should not try to make your code shorter by writing long expressions.<p>You can read the article: http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0077
======
bdr
FYI, text submissions are penalized in HN's ranking algorithm. You'd probably
be better off submitting as a URL, especially given that most of your
explanation should be apparent to someone visiting the page.

------
eridius
According to the HN guidelines, titles like "90 errors in open-source
projects" should just be listed as "Errors in open-source projects", or
perhaps rewritten to something else.

------
ryanbraganza
Convention for this sort of description is to simply add a comment after
submitting the url.

------
gbaygon
clickable link: <http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0077>

